

Hulu Owners Cancel Plans to Sell Company - privacyguru
http://blog.hulu.com/2011/10/13/hulu-equity-owners-announce-decision-to-terminate-the-hulu-sale-process/

======
nandemo
Not exactly worth of a post on its own so I'll put it here for fellow HNers in
Japan:

[http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/01/hulu-launches-
streaming-i...](http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/01/hulu-launches-streaming-in-
japan-for-about-20-us-monthly/)

I'm taking advantage of the 1-month free trial and enjoying Twin Peaks.

------
esutton
Hulu is a well designed and great product. That said, hulu's value is its
content not its backend and community. The only reason to buy hulu would be if
it came with streaming rights that were more valuable than the purchasing
price.

